# Magic item for poison immunity?



## Desert Hare (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm creating a character for a game and I'm wondering if there's a magic item that grants its wearer/user immunity to all poisons.


----------



## irdeggman (Mar 12, 2009)

Magic Item Compendium pg 121 - Ring of AntiVenom. 1/day as immediate action can get neutralize poison effect. 8000 gp market price.

MIC pg 136 Snakeblood tooth. 3 charges per day - using 3 charges grants immunity to poison for 1 rd. 1350 gp market price

MIC pg 144 Unicorn Pendant - 1/day can cast neutralize poison as swift action. 6000 gp Market Price

There are others in that book too.

DMG pg 263 Periapt of Proof Against Poison. Wearer is immune to poisons. Market proce 27,000 gp


----------



## Starbuck_II (Mar 12, 2009)

Desert Hare said:


> I'm creating a character for a game and I'm wondering if there's a magic item that grants its wearer/user immunity to all poisons.



 Horn of Plenty: Gives Heroes feast 1/day: the spell lasts 24 hours. Read your PHB for full effects: Temp, Poisom Immunity, Fear immunity, etc.
The horn can be bought in the Magic Item Compendruim for 12, 000.


----------

